# What info does Uber send to IRS?



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

*Is FU ber sending the tax summary? *if so you can bet IRS will limit our mileage deductions to the online miles reported in the summary which do not include DF miles or miles driven with app on and no waybill.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Not how it works, but thanks for playing. You get to deduct whatever the tax code says you can deduct.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

This is what Uber sends the IRS. 








There is only Uber's name, address and EIN number and has the driver's name, address, SS#, and the revenue paid to the driver by Uber that is filled out. There is no other info provided to the IRS from Uber. Look on the upper right it says Miscellaneous Income. Right underneath that it says Copy A For Internal Revenue Service Center. The IRS gets the exact same filled out 1099 that you do.


----------

